# Six13 team 1 vs specialized tarmac



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

I narrowed my choices for a new bike between these two. I can get a great deal on a 06 Tarmac comp full DA with Mavic ES for 4999 with an in store credit of 500. THE TEAM 1 will cost that, at another shop but without the Mavic Es and the in store creidt. The Team 1 comes with the Elilte wheel set. for around 3800. what do you think pleaes help. Is the Taramc a better bike?


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Not sure if you've seen the '07 Specialized prices...but the Tarmac SL is down to $5500. Thats just a little more than the year old comp you're looking at.

Better get it before the QuickStep effect takes place! hehe...good luck on your choice.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been riding a 2006 Six13 team replica with Campy Record and have no complaints -- awesome bike, particularly for its stiffness. My buddy on morning group rides has the Specialized Tarmac SL -- he loves it. It's probably fair to say that both bikes are great, and you'll be happy with either one.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Specialized is about the ugliest bike you can find

the best value out there IMO is the Cannondale Caad8 Dura/Ace bike (R5000). You can pick them up on sale right now, cant find a better package for the money

as for your question I'd take the Six13 vs Tarmac anyday


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

Get the System Six!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you going to spend that much money on a bike take Fillmore advise Systems Six.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Lou1187 said:


> I narrowed my choices for a new bike between these two. I can get a great deal on a 06 Tarmac comp full DA with Mavic ES for 4999 with an in store credit of 500. THE TEAM 1 will cost that, at another shop but without the Mavic Es and the in store creidt. The Team 1 comes with the Elilte wheel set. for around 3800. what do you think pleaes help. Is the Taramc a better bike?


Not the Six13, but you might want to check out the System Six as well...

http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/en/local-product-reviews/default.asp?item=204076


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

*System Six*

Just to let you know, I went ahead and bought a system six today, full D/A.  I will Pick the bike up tomorrow. In the next few days, I will post a review!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Good Choice!*



Lou1187 said:


> Just to let you know, I went ahead and bought a system six today, full D/A.  I will Pick the bike up tomorrow. In the next few days, I will post a review!


It's one of the bikes I'm considering for my next race rig. I'm trying to hold out for the Campy Record model that should be released soon (I hope), but the SRAM Force is looking mighty tempting as well...What kind of cranks are coming with it (Hollow SI,SI Carbon,SI Carbon Compact,DA)? Also, when you go to pick it up, see if you can get the shop to weigh it for you...I'm just curious about the stock weight.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The Systems Six team bike is available to order and my LBS had one with Si crank, this machine is super light size 48cm with Dura-Ace pedal weight 15.5 lbs.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Cannondale SystemSix vs. Specialized Tarmac*

Here is the answer from C'Dale web site:

System Six beats Tarmac in Tour Magazine System Integration test
Posted on October 16, 2006 2:06:44 PM

the latest issue of Tour Magazine, Germany, they take a detailed look at System Integration, the importance of stiffness with regard to ride quality and two leading bike brands using the technology. The bikes tested head to head included the Cannondale System Six Dura Ace and the Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL. The results were exactly as expected. The Cannondale System Six triumphed over the Specialized Tarmac and was the overall test winner with 62 points.

"Cannondale introduced the Hollowgram crank and bottom bracket technology six years ago, nowadays it’s part of all Cannondale high end bikes. The crank, made of aluminum, is the bench mark in terms of stiffness and weight, and is a full 62 grams lighter than Dura Ace."


"When we compared these two frames and systems to the stiffest frame we ever tested (the Canyon F10) we found that the already stiff System Six frame, in combination with the SI system provided the same stiffness numbers found in the Canyon. The Tarmac SL, even with its super light bottom bracket, was significantly less stiff."


"The highlight of the System Six is its oversized front end. All these features show that the main objective of the System Six design is stiffness."

"The Cannondale handles very well. Once again, it's obvious that Cannondale has a special feeling for geometry and bike set up. The 7.1kg lightweight bike convinces us with an incredible ride feeling."

It’s no wonder that Cannondale prevailed in this head to head test of System Integration. After all, it’s been part of our manufacturing philosophy for over 15 years. It’s in our blood. It’s what we do. It’s what makes a Cannondale a Cannondale. The bicycle industry works with a number of constraints that can stifle innovation. BB30 is a free international standard that both frame and component companies can utilise to offer consumers more choice and better performance. The BB30 International Standard provides the specifications for an oversized bottom bracket shell for a bike frame. This standard allows for direct-fit, pressed-in bearings and a 30mm spindle. Other bike manufacturers have recently recognised the benefits of a larger BB. Specialized has recently adopted our standard for their F.A.C.T crankset.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a 58 SRAM System 6 that weighs 16 lbs 3 oz out of the box with keo sprint pedals and bottle cages and sigma computer.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Here is the answer from C'Dale web site:
> 
> System Six beats Tarmac in Tour Magazine System Integration test
> Posted on October 16, 2006 2:06:44 PM
> ...


*Actually that's not quite correct. They scored the same on the objective testing, but Tour gave C-dale better subjective numbers like looks. Sorry, but IMO, the Tarmac looks much better than the S6 and the only guys who can ride the damn things (because of the inherent saddle to bar drop resulting from their head area) are young snuts and yoga masters. Sorry, the C-dale is not the bike, and there is the problem with galvanic corrosion that will eventually ruin your day.*

*Oh, BTW, the Tarmac was 1/2 lb lighter.*


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

critchie said:


> *Actually that's not quite correct. They scored the same on the objective testing, but Tour gave C-dale better subjective numbers like looks. Sorry, but IMO, the Tarmac looks much better than the S6 and the only guys who can ride the damn things (because of the inherent saddle to bar drop resulting from their head area) are young snuts and yoga masters. Sorry, the C-dale is not the bike, and there is the problem with galvanic corrosion that will eventually ruin your day.*
> 
> *Oh, BTW, the Tarmac was 1/2 lb lighter.*




So you will get a new frame from Cannondale.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

zamboni said:


> So you will get a new frame from Cannondale.


Do you really just want a new frame? Additionally, you will foot the bill for having the LBS tear apart and rebuild your bike each time.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Since I knew the shop onwer and never worry about the labor.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Is it just me or have the 07 Six13 bikes been seriously downgraded when compared to the 06 models??


----------

